# Teenage Pregnancy, Looking to talk to other young mums to be ! x



## BumpsMummy17

Hello, i'm Lisa , im 12 weeks and 5 days pregnant and had my scan yesterday , everything went really well :) i was just wondering if any other teenage mums to be would like to chat , would be great to have someone in the same situation to talk to ! I've attached a pic of my scan O:) xx
 



Attached Files:







Scan 3.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## CJS x

Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)


----------



## BumpsMummy17

CJS x said:


> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)

Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

xJG30 said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif

Thankyouu! i couldnt help but notice how cute your son is :) x


----------



## xxkimboxx

hi im kimberley,im 17,ive a wee boy called bentley born march 2011. xxxxxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## BumpsMummy17

xxkimboxx said:


> hi im kimberley,im 17,ive a wee boy called bentley born march 2011. xxxxxx

Hii thankyou for replyingg! :) Congratulations on your son , bentley is a lovely namee ! i was wonderingg any advice on telling my dad, my mum knows but im soo scared of telling him!? xxxxx


----------



## BumpsMummy17

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi:

Helloo! how are youuu? xx


----------



## CJS x

BumpsMummy17 said:


> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)
> 
> Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? xClick to expand...

Thank you, You too :) .. I know i was shocked to see mine on my first scan they are very good.. Im feeling okay just bad hearburn atm! What about you x


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Welcome to the mad house :winkwink:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## BumpsMummy17

CJS x said:


> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)
> 
> Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, You too :) .. I know i was shocked to see mine on my first scan they are very good.. Im feeling okay just bad hearburn atm! What about you xClick to expand...

yeah theyy have such good technology now a days :) .. awwhh i know how you feel ive suffered alot from that these last couple of weeks, im feeling pretty sick still aswell! x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

odd_socks said:


> *Hello and welcome :wave:*

Hellooo andd Thankyouu! :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

Thankyouu ! :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

v2007 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Welcome to the mad house :winkwink:
> 
> V xxx

Hahaaa , Thankyouuu :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome!

Hellooo , thankyou hun :D I had more welcomes than expected hehee x


----------



## LemonJessica

Hii! I'm Jessica.. I've just turned 21 & I have a little girl born March 2011 xx


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy, try look in the teen pregnancy forum x


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## CJS x

BumpsMummy17 said:


> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)
> 
> Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, You too :) .. I know i was shocked to see mine on my first scan they are very good.. Im feeling okay just bad hearburn atm! What about you xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah theyy have such good technology now a days :) .. awwhh i know how you feel ive suffered alot from that these last couple of weeks, im feeling pretty sick still aswell! xClick to expand...

*Arr its horrible isnt it! Gaviscon usually works for me but lately it hasnt been only works for like 5 minutes! Going to have to ask my midwife for something else! x*


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## xCookieDough

*Hello and welcome!
Feel free to PM me if you fancy a chat 
___XO*


----------



## BumpsMummy17

CJS x said:


> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)
> 
> Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, You too :) .. I know i was shocked to see mine on my first scan they are very good.. Im feeling okay just bad hearburn atm! What about you xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah theyy have such good technology now a days :) .. awwhh i know how you feel ive suffered alot from that these last couple of weeks, im feeling pretty sick still aswell! xClick to expand...
> 
> *Arr its horrible isnt it! Gaviscon usually works for me but lately it hasnt been only works for like 5 minutes! Going to have to ask my midwife for something else! x*Click to expand...

So sorry for the late reply ! internet wasnt working yesterdayyy! :( , i feel your pain, i actually had gaviscon yesterday and it didnt work to well on me either so i shall probably ask my midwife for something elsee too!  x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

storm4mozza said:


> hey welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy, try look in the teen pregnancy forum x

Hello , Thankyou , i checked the teen pregnancy forum today :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

xCookieDough said:


> *Hello and welcome!
> Feel free to PM me if you fancy a chat
> ___XO*

Helloo ,, Thankyouu ! i will doo :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome!! :wave:

Sorry for the late reply, but thankyou! x


----------



## CJS x

BumpsMummy17 said:


> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumpsMummy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJS x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa :) Im 19 & currently 29 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) Great scan pic, Very clear :)
> 
> Hii :) Congrats on your pregnancy! And thankss :) i was thinking i wouldn't see much at the scan but i was shocked as to how clear it was :) . How are youu feelinn lol? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, You too :) .. I know i was shocked to see mine on my first scan they are very good.. Im feeling okay just bad hearburn atm! What about you xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah theyy have such good technology now a days :) .. awwhh i know how you feel ive suffered alot from that these last couple of weeks, im feeling pretty sick still aswell! xClick to expand...
> 
> *Arr its horrible isnt it! Gaviscon usually works for me but lately it hasnt been only works for like 5 minutes! Going to have to ask my midwife for something else! x*Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry for the late reply ! internet wasnt working yesterdayyy! :( , i feel your pain, i actually had gaviscon yesterday and it didnt work to well on me either so i shall probably ask my midwife for something elsee too!  xClick to expand...

*Ar that's okay!  .. Yeah i see her on friday so ill let you know what she offers! Hehe x *


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hello and welcome!! :wave: 

I'm Laura, 20 and have two children. My daughter is almost 2 years old, I conceived her at 17 and gave birth at 18. I had my son at 19 and he is now 6 months :) 

Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## Hannahh

Heyya Lisa I'm 17 Just And 27 weeks And 6 Days :D ... Would Be Nice To have Someone To talk To xxx


----------



## BumpsMummy17

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Hello and welcome!! :wave:
> 
> I'm Laura, 20 and have two children. My daughter is almost 2 years old, I conceived her at 17 and gave birth at 18. I had my son at 19 and he is now 6 months :)
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy!

Hii ! So sorry for late reply, internet has been terriblee lately, thankyouu for welcoming me :D Your son and daughter are both adorablee! x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

Hannahh said:


> Heyya Lisa I'm 17 Just And 27 weeks And 6 Days :D ... Would Be Nice To have Someone To talk To xxx

Hii! congratulations! :) So So Sorry for late reply, internettt has been reallyy bad :( I'm only 14 weeks and 3 days now its going soo sloww :( lol are youu having a boy or girl or keeping it a suprise? :) xxxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome! :flow:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hello!!!! :) Congrats on your pregnancy, wish you best of luck xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hi :wave: welcome to BnB! :flow:

Adorable baba you got there :cloud9:


----------



## BumpsMummy17

TwilightAgain said:


> Hi :wave: welcome to BnB! :flow:
> 
> Adorable baba you got there :cloud9:

Hello, Thankyouu ! hehe :) x


----------



## BumpsMummy17

Waiting2bMommy said:


> :wave: Hello & Welcome! :flow:

Helloo, Thankyouu :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------



## Carla16

im carla!:) my baby boy is 19 weeks old now:) im 17 xxx


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------

